# My new ice sled



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

After getting a new shanty and power auger last year, I decided I needed a bigger sled to carry everything. After looking online, I found "the smitty sled", and figured that was my best bet. I put it all together yesterday, and spent a whole $20 doing it. Except for the risers from the skies, it's all repurposed pallet wood that didn't cost me a dime. I made sure to use good hardwood slats for the top. All I have to do now, is add a back and sides, then put on some sort of finish.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

looks pretty nice jm! prolly a couple 3 coates of polyurethane would do the trick


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought about using poly, but I was worried that the pallet wood I used would just soak it all up.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice! I have the same thing except I only have 2 boards going across. One on each riser. Works great in the snow.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds heavy! Haha


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

When are you adding the motor?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Epoxy resin would work.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

BIGEYURK, it is a little on the heavy side. I kinda wanted something a little sturdier to pull my gear with though.


----------

